# Welche globalen USE-Flags?

## ttyuser

Lange hatte ich mich von Gentoo abgewandt, weil mein Laptop einfach zu langsam war, die Pakete zu kompilieren, bzw. die Zeit nicht da war. Jetzt habe ich eine Kampfmaschine und es funzt einwandfrei.

Ich habe erste Versuche nach Anleitung unternommen und bin im Besitz eines Gentoo Buches. Leider werden trotz allem nicht alle Fragen geklärt. Zum Beispiel jene der USE-Flags, welche man global setzen kann. Mein Problem ist, dass ich bei manchen nicht einschätzen kann, welche ich benötige, bzw. gegensätzliche einstelle (fbcon - directfb).

Ich poste man meine Vorgehensweise. Vielleicht kann sich einer erbarmen, und mir Helfen? Bin für jede Antwort dankbar (hab den Mirror auf ext. Festplatte, da ich zu Hause kein Internet habe...). Ich bin mit Linux allgemein Vertraut, jedoch nur auf Anwenderebene (Ubuntu, SuSE).

- Partitionen + Filesystems

- stage3 und portagetree entpacken

- mounten meiner ext Platte und Anpassen des "DISTDIR" in der make.conf

- chroot nach Anleitung

- install von vim und ccache

- Lokalisierung (UTF- :Cool: , Zeitzone

- Setzen von make-Profil auf Desktop

- anpassen der CFLAGS nach Anleitung für athlonXP

- Anpassen der make.conf (ccache, tmp-DIR,...)

Folgende USE Flags nutze ich:

USE="-gnome -gtk -emboss -oss -qt3 latex libnotify libsamplerate bzip2 raw readline recode rss usb vim-syntax x264 zlib 3dnow a52 aac bash-completion bluetooth branding css lzo matroska mmx mng sndfile speex sse ssl v4l2 wavpack xpm dri dts dv fbcon ffmpeg flac hddtemp icq notif mplayer msn musepack startup-notification svga syslog szip vcd wifi xscreensaver imap jabber java java6 javascript jingle jpeg2k jpeg lame networkmanager nls openal openexr taglib theora unicode cups videos wmf xvid png hal nvidia"

Theoretisch würde ich nun mit:

# emerge -av1 gcc glibc libtool

# emerge -av1 expat curl perl XML-Parser gettext Locale-gettext

# emerge -e system && emerge -e world

weitermachen, um alle Pakete auf meine CFLAGS zu bringen.

Nur bekomme ich da ständig Fehlermeldungen, dass irgendwas nicht aufgelöst werden kann. Laut Doku soll ich warten, bis eine neue Portage-Version raus ist...

----------

## schachti

Generell gilt: global setzen sollte man nur die USE flags, die man in dieser Form auch wirklich für alle Pakete haben will. Dazu zählen zum Beispiel die USE flags gnome/kde/... Alles andere sollte man - sofern man mit den Default-Werten nicht einverstanden ist - in /etc/portage/package.use pro Paket setzen.

Was Dein anderes Problem angeht: Poste doch bitte mal die genaue Ausgabe.

----------

## manuels

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nur bekomme ich da ständig Fehlermeldungen, dass irgendwas nicht aufgelöst werden kann. Laut Doku soll ich warten, bis eine neue Portage-Version raus ist...

 

was denn genau???   :Confused: 

----------

## ttyuser

Es werden in den Paketen doch nur die USE's genommen, welche vom Paket unterstützt werden, soweit ich es verstanden habe. Das Problem ist, dass z.B. directfb und fbcon wiedersprüchlich sind. Hier weiß ich es.

Die Fehlermeldung kann ich nun leider nicht posten, da ich mein Gentoo nach der Fehlermeldung erstmal hab sein lassen. Aber ich schaute damals in den Docs, und der Fehler stand als "Portage Fehler" dadrin. Nachdem ich nacheinander die USE's rausgenommen habe, konnte emerge endlich die Pakete auflösen.

Ich will ein KDE4 System (ja, sehr experimentell, aber ich liebe es...) aufbauen.

Welche USE's nehmt ihr? Oder nutzt ihr nur die Profil USE's? Ich persönlich würde es als zu extrem empfinden, für jedes Paket die Verfügbaren USE's durchzugehen, und dann selbst setzen zu müssen. Am liebsten wäre mir eine "Setz sie einmal, und dann is gut" -Methode, nach derer ich mir keine Sorgen mehr um die Flags machen muss.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Ich persönlich würde es als zu extrem empfinden, für jedes Paket die Verfügbaren USE's durchzugehen, und dann selbst setzen zu müssen. Am liebsten wäre mir eine "Setz sie einmal, und dann is gut" -Methode, nach derer ich mir keine Sorgen mehr um die Flags machen muss.

 

Dann setz doch einfach ALLE Useflags 

```
USE="*"
```

.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ttyuser

Ironisch gemeint, oder?   :Laughing: 

Ich setz mich heute abend nochmal dran, und poste morgen mal die genaue Fehlermeldung.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ganz ehrlich,

aller Anfang ist hart und ich sehe mir immer erst die USE-Flags an, bevor ich ein Paket installiere. Mit der Zeit hat man es dann raus und es ist dann weniger Arbeit die Funktion der USE-Flags zu erforschen, wenn neue dazukommen oder so. Allgemein gilt, das es frustrierend ist, wenn man eine Funktion sucht/erwartet, und es schlicht und einfach an einem fehlenden USE-Flag hängt.

In "/etc/make.conf" habe ich die globalen drin, bei denen es mir schlicht egal ist, ob ich die mal brauche und nicht, hauptsache drin.

Wenn es wichtiger ist, oder nur ein spezielles Paket betrifft, dann kommt es in "/etc/portage/package.use" rein.

----------

## ttyuser

Das würde im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass ich mir die ganzen KDE Pakete angucken muss inkl deren USE-Flags? Das dürften mal locker an die 20-30 sein, oder?

----------

## schachti

Ein mögliches Vorgehen in Deinem Fall könnte so aussehen:

- Alle USE flags, die Du auf jeden Fall benötigst (zum Beispiel kde) setzen bzw. deaktivieren (KDE-only: -gnome).

- Alle flags, bei denen Du Dir nicht 100% sicher bist, erstmal so lassen.

- Wenn Du später merkst, dass Dir bei irgend einem Programm etwas fehlt, die USE flags dieses Programms studieren und ggfs. mit geänderten USE flags dieses Programm neu installieren. Die meisten Programme sollten mit den default-Flags schon ganz brauchbar sein.

----------

## ttyuser

Danke, so habe ich es mir auch gedacht. Allerdings besteht da ein Problem: Wenn z.B. avidemux kein x264 ausgeben kann, sucht man sich doof, bis man den Fehler hat.

Welche USE's habt ihr aktiviert? Welches Profil?

----------

## schachti

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Allerdings besteht da ein Problem: Wenn z.B. avidemux kein x264 ausgeben kann, sucht man sich doof, bis man den Fehler hat.

 

So schlimm ist das auch nicht. Wenn man merkt, dass etwas fehlt, schaut man sich erstmal die USE flags des direkt betroffenen Programms an. Bringt das keine Besserung, schaut man mittels

```

equery depends PROGRAMM

```

von welchen anderen Paketen PROGRAMM direkt abhängt und überprüft deren USE flags. Erst wenn das nicht hilft und man die Abhängigkeiten der Abhängigkeiten prüfen muss, wird es eklig.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich hatte das auch mal so gehandhabt, erst installieren, dann Fehlersuche. Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen das anders herum zu machen.

Nehmen wir noch mal mplayer mit den Standard USE-Flags:

```

IBMR51 sven # emerge mplayer -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993  USE="iconv ipv6 unicode -3dnow -3dnowext -X* -a52* -aac* -aalib* -alsa* (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi* -bindist -bl -cddb* -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection* -custom-cflags -debug -dga* -directfb -doc -dts -dv* -dvb -dvd* -enca -encode* -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif* -gtk -jack -joystick -jpeg* -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live* -livecd -lzo* -mad* -md5sum* -mmx* -mmxext -mp2 -mp3* -musepack* -nas -nemesi -openal* -opengl* -oss -png* -pnm -pulseaudio -quicktime* -radio -rar* -real* -rtc -samba* -sdl* -speex* -srt -sse* -sse2* -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -theora* -tivo -truetype* -v4l* -v4l2* -vidix* -vorbis* -win32codecs* -x264* -xanim -xinerama -xscreensaver -xv* -xvid* -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 8,453 kB

```

Wer will damit mplayer nutzen? Na ja, sicher ein extremes Beispiel...

----------

## schachti

Was hast Du denn für ein Profil? Ich nutze default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, und da sind die default USE flags schon ganz ok:

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26454-r2  USE="X a52 alsa arts dvd encode esd* gif gtk iconv ipv6* jpeg mad mmx mp3 opengl oss png quicktime sdl theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xscreensaver xv -3dnow* -3dnowext* -aac* -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb* -amrwb* -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb* -cdio -cdparanoia* -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga* -directfb* -doc -dts* -dv* -dvb -enca* -fbcon* -ftp* -ggi -jack* -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live* -lzo* -md5sum -mmxext* -mp2* -musepack* -nas -nemesi -openal* -pnm* -pulseaudio -radio -rar* -real* -rtc* -samba* -speex* -srt -sse* -sse2* -ssse3* -svga* -teletext -tga* -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix* -x264* -xanim* -xinerama -xvid* -xvmc* -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

```

----------

## think4urs11

Ziemlich allgemeine d.h. nicht direkt eine Supportfrage, daher 'Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum'.

----------

## SvenFischer

```
IBMR51 sven # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24.3 i

686)

```

Ich habe das mit dem Desktop Profil glatt übersehen, jetzt ist es aber auch schon zu spät.

----------

## tost

Ich nutze die globalen USE-Flags eher zum deaktivieren...

Also all das was ich überhaupt nicht möchte kommt dort herein -gnome -ipv6.

Fundamentale Dinge wie X oder kde kannst du ruhig global setzen aber den Rest würde ich alles individuell in /etc/portage/package.use organisieren.

Mit Portage-2.1 kannst du dies auch deutlich komfortabler machen.

 *Quote:*   

> Konfigurationsdateien als Verzeichnisse, beispielsweise /etc/portage/package.keywords/

 

Nachzulesen dort: http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.1.xml

Grüße

----------

## musv

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

> Ironisch gemeint, oder?  
> 
> Ich setz mich heute abend nochmal dran, und poste morgen mal die genaue Fehlermeldung.

 

Rat mal, was Suse, Kubuntu & Co. machen?

----------

## ttyuser

Die aktivieren alle USE-Flags...?   :Embarassed: 

Aber es gibt doch wiedersprüchliche. Z.B. directfb und fbcon...?

----------

## Thargor

Das USE="*" war definitiv ironisch gemeint, funktioniert naemlich auch garnicht  :Wink: 

Was musv wohl meint ist, dass "die" einfach alle Features aktivieren, die haben naemlich gar keine USE-flags

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Also ich persoenlich hab in der make.conf einiges in USE (so um die 150 sachen), wobei ich da eigentlich alles reinschmeisse, was ich nuetzlich finde und was in der use.desc steht.

Flags aus use.local.desc schreibe ich prinzipiell nur in die package.use

Ausserdem schau ich mir immer wenn ich emerge ausrufe die USE-flags an und guck nach, was ich davon brauche.

----------

## Knieper

Ich nehme nur noch das Standardprofil, weder desktop noch server, weil da einfach zu viel Quark drin steht: arts dbus eds emboss esd evo gnome gpm gstreamer hal kde kerberos ldap... wozu? Dann noch unicode gpm pam und acl rauswerfen und schon kann man anfangen, ein brauchbares System aufzusetzen.

----------

## ttyuser

Letzteres ist mir zu konservativ. Ich habe noch Ubuntu am laufen, und mir Cedega gekauft. Nun wird mein Windoof in die ewigen Jagtgründe einkehren und ein Multimediasystem kommt drauf (Oblivion läuft einwandfrei ohne Performanceverlust).

Die Sache mit den Interessanten USE-Flags find ich gut, denn das versuche ich selbst. Nur hab ich das Problem, dass ich nicht bei allen weiß, was es bedeutet. Was bringt mir eine Beschreibung wie "es ist das, was alle sicherlich wollen"...?

Aber Danke für Eure Hilfestellung.

----------

